

NASA warns of geomagnetic storm after behemoth solar flare - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/nasa-warns-geomagnetic-storm-after-behemoth-s

======
ewest
This is actually yesterday's news. The storm is subsiding:

[http://spaceweather.com/archive.php?view=1&day=27&mo...](http://spaceweather.com/archive.php?view=1&day=27&month=09&year=2011)

